# Xorg + Logitech mx3200 keyboard & mouse combo

## weedy

I'm trying to get basic keyboard and mouse functions working in Xorg ([I] x11-base/xorg-server ( 1.4.0.90-r3@02/22/08 ): X.Org X servers) with a logitech wireless keyboard & mouse combo (the mx3200). Right now the only the left and right mouse buttons work and only the vertical axis is detected. The keyboard barely works. Has anyone had any luck with this combo (or any logitech wireless combo).

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

# enable composite

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/doc/artwiz-aleczapka-en-1.3/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "Keyboard0"

#    Driver     "kbd"

    #Driver "evdev"

    #Option          "Protocol"      "evdev"

    #Option "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

    #Option "Phys" "usb-0000:00:13.1-2/input0"

    #Option          "Buttons"       "12"

    #Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    #Option          "Resolution"            "800"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    ##Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

#    Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "pc104"

#    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event2"

    Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

    #Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse0"

#    Driver      "evdev"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event3"

#    Option      "Name"          "Logitech USB Receiver"

#    Option   "Buttons"   "12"

#    Option   "ZAxisMapping"  "11 12 10 9"

#    Option      "SendCoreEvents"

#    Option      "CorePointer"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "CorePointer"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Protocol"      "auto"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    #Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# Frequency         Fh: 30~82kHz, Fv: 50~85Hz

    Identifier  "Viewsonic VA702b"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync  31.47    # 30-60 ?

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 70.08  # 50-75 ?

    Option "DPMS"

    #Option      "UseEDID" "FALSE"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6200 LE"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option     "HWCursor"              "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"                "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "DPMS"                  "true"

#    Option     "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#    Option     "DRI"                   "true"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

    Option      "UseEvents"             "false"

    Option      "backingstore"          "true"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 6200 LE"

    Monitor     "Viewsonic VA702b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "AIGLX"         "true"

    Option      "OffTime"       "20"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode 0666

#EndSection

```

----------

## Tonglebeak

I recently had issues with a combo I got as well (different model from yours). The keyboard worked flawlessly, but the mouse would only move up and down, and the buttons wouldnt' function properly...

After days of frustration, I blacklisted the usbmouse and usbkbd modules, and had the kernel load up usbhid instead. Guess what started working properly  :Very Happy: 

Also, I don't have any entries for them in xorg, since i"m letting hal auto-detect it all.

----------

## Holysword

Tonglebeak, sry for my ignorance, but I have a similar issue using evdev too.

What did you do to fix it? usbkbd and usbmouse module?  Where can I found this?

And how can I make hal auto-detect my xorg.conf file? Anyways, even if you don't have xorg.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log can give us a clue of how it is running your inputs, can't it?

----------

## weedy

I am using usbhid

```
 ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                31516  0

snd_seq_device          4620  1 snd_seq

snd_atiixp             10252  0

snd_ac97_codec         69668  1 snd_atiixp

snd_pcm                44040  2 snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              12804  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    26212  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5768  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

ac97_bus                1408  1 snd_ac97_codec

soundcore               5188  1 snd

fuse                   35732  4

nvidia               7805772  30

agpgart                24240  1 nvidia

ndiswrapper           133108  0

w83627hf               17940  0

hwmon_vid               2304  1 w83627hf

usbhid                 16036  0

hid                    23684  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               17924  0

ehci_hcd               27404  0

floppy                 45488  0

usbcore               109492  4 usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

parport_pc             23060  0

parport                18112  1 parport_pc

r8169                  22148  0

i2c_piix4               6796  0

k8temp                  3968  0

hwmon                   2196  2 w83627hf,k8temp

i2c_core               16784  2 nvidia,i2c_piix4

evdev                   7552  7

```

----------

## Holysword

I got what you said.

```
Device Drivers  --->

          < >   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support  (disabled)

          USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->

                    <M> USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support (usbkbd)

                    <M> USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support (usbmouse)

```

These are the modules, right? I didn't got them. I got

```
Device Drivers  --->

          <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support 

          USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->  (disabled)

```

So my USBHID is compiled into the kernel, but it didn't helped me so much.

----------

## Tonglebeak

 *weedy wrote:*   

> I am using usbhid
> 
> ```
>  ~ $ lsmod
> 
> ...

 

Here's my lsmod:

```

aaron@localhost ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            5824  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       5696  0

snd_emux_synth         29024  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         4808  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       4544  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_oss            28560  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4936  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41400  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            33840  0

snd_mixer_oss          12680  1 snd_pcm_oss

nvidia               8841492  44

usbhid                 38720  0

hid                    56912  1 usbhid

snd_emu10k1           120880  4 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            16816  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         90088  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                2240  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                58864  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          5788  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              17440  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7184  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            2824  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

psmouse                39020  0

snd_hwdep               6736  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    43176  17 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

ehci_hcd               31128  0

pcspkr                  3008  0

ohci_hcd               21528  0

```

Notice that I don't have evdev in there...

Holysword, do an lsmod please and paste the output.

If you want xorg to autodetect, make a backup of your xorg conf (in case auto detect doesn't work for you), put it somewhere safe, then remove all of your input device entries from xorg.conf. Make sure you have hal compiled in xorg...

----------

## Holysword

```
kuroiryu ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 46376  0

l2cap                  29952  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              60676  4 rfcomm,l2cap

snd_seq_midi           10048  0

snd_emu10k1_synth      10240  0

snd_emux_synth         33408  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         9088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       9856  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                52096  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

rt61                  217352  1

snd_emu10k1           130784  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21120  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         99544  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                6400  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                70280  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          9876  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              22152  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11792  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            7040  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              10760  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    44720  10 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

nvidia               8846788  24
```

I don't know what ac97 is doing here XD

My evdev and usb_hid are compiled into kernel. My config file:

```
CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set
```

(I think that this is the important part :S)

I tried evdev stable version but it didn't work propertly too. I'm now using the lastest ~amd64 version, without much improvement.

The basic problem is that the tow input devices, mouse and keyboard, have their /dev/input/eventX mixed. Some keyboard events are being received by the mouse device. I think that's 'cause it comes from the sabe USB port (wireless with only one receptor).

No matter which combination I make, or mouse or keyboard don't work propertly. I'm using mouse with evdev driver, and keyboard with kbd driver, so I got some special events from keyboard ( there are 33 extra keys and a wheel on the keyboard), and all from mouse.

I'll try to let hal autodetect my configuration now. Wish me good luck XD

----------

## Holysword

Well, it became EXACTLY was it was before I update the drivers to the ~amd64 version.

The cool thing is that even the special keys can accept modifiers, like Shift and Ctrl, which gives me A HELL LOT more possible shortcuts ( and believe me, I can use all of them XD ).

But the problem is that my mouse ( 8 buttons ) got only 4 buttons recognizeds. The other 4 buttons are being interpreted as a copy of the other 4. And the mouse buttons are much more interesting to me.

Something that might be interesting is the wheel at the keyboard. I would like to have it as a separated wheel ( not acting like the mouse wheel ) .

----------

## Tonglebeak

Your usbhid isn't in the lsmod output.

Run cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Here's mine:

```
aaron@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

rt2500

nvidia

snd-ca0106

usbhid

```

```

aaron@localhost /etc/modprobe.d $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep usb

blacklist usbmouse

blacklist usbkbd

```

Also, don't forget to run update-modules -f...

----------

## Holysword

Man, all you're saying is to don't use usbkbd or usbmouse to detect HID devices. I don't use them, because I don't even compiled them, into or out the kernel. Anyway I just tried using them, to compile USBHID as a module, to use USBHID and block USBMOUSE and USBKBD, and every combination of this. All stills the same.

Any other idea???

----------

## Tonglebeak

I'm also trying to tell you that usbhid isn't in your lsmod output. Is it in modules.autoload.d? Run the commands I had asked you to please.

----------

## Holysword

No, usbhid is not there 'cause I didn't compiled it as a module, is inside the kernel, so I don't need ( and don't have a way ) to load it. That's why I showed my .config file to you:

"CONFIG_USB_HID=y"

Its enabled man  :Wink: 

But I tried to set it as a module, recompile kernel, to put it into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and got nothing.

----------

## Tonglebeak

What happens when you try modprobing it?

----------

## Holysword

Well, now it says "Module usbhid not found". When I compile it as a module it loads the module wihout messages :S

----------

## Tonglebeak

Meh, not sure what else to tell you  :Sad:  What version of hal are you using?

----------

## Holysword

0.5.10 ( unstable ) version. But the lastest stable version has the same result. I tried that too  :Wink: 

Bah, don't worry, I apreciate your help ^^

I'm looking at Documentation/input/input-programming.txt Maybe I can try to figure out where is the problem or edit an existing existing module to fit my keyboard needs...

----------

## weedy

so I assume no one has got this working then?

----------

## trumee

Did anybody got this working? On my system the volume keys were working fine but today they stopped working. xev doesnt report anything on multimedia keys. anybody else had any luck?

----------

## trumee

Ok guys, I got all the top multimedia keys working. Here are the relevant sections, you need:

xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver   "evdev"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event3"

    Option  "Protocol"  "Auto"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option      "Resolution"  "1200"

Option      "Buttons" "12"

Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     Driver      "kbd"

     Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

     Option "XkbModel" "logiinkse"

     Option      "XkbLayout" "gb"

     Option      "CoreKeyboard"

 EndSection

```

Now all the multimedia keys will be detected using xev, except the user modifiable [1] and [2]. Now to use these keys define the following in your home 

directory.

```

#cat .Xmodmap

! Multimedia keys

keycode 179 =XF86Music

keycode 122 =XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 121 =XF86AudioMute

keycode 123 =XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 173 =XF86AudioPrev

keycode 172 =XF86AudioPlay

keycode 171 =XF86AudioNext

keycode 139 =XF86AudioRecord

keycode  148 =XF86Calculator

keycode  214 =XF86Close

```

----------

## vadik56

For those of who are trying to make mx3200 keyboard work on gentoo. I had to first configure encryption on keyboard using provided software under windows. It was then a matter of connecting keyboard to gentoo box and everything was ok.

----------

## weedy

 *trumee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

This breaks the number pad for me.

 *vadik56 wrote:*   

> For those of who are trying to make mx3200 keyboard work on gentoo. I had to first configure encryption on keyboard using provided software under windows. It was then a matter of connecting keyboard to gentoo box and everything was ok.

 

This is true.

This config got me a working mouse/keyboard (basic only, but I will work on extra keys later)

```
Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard0"

     Driver      "evdev"

     Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-kbd"

     Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

     Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

        # the mouse reports 1 absolute axis while normal mice report 2 relative axes.

        # evdev initializes absolute axes before relative, so you could only move the 

        # mouse vertically. This next line breaks absolute axis initialization and evdev 

        # falls back to a relative axis configuration.

        Option      "Abs32MapTo" "-1" 

        Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection
```

----------

## trumee

Seen this: www.hidpoint.com it is logitech devices and supports all functions. But not for gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## weedy

ewww binary blob, kill it with fyre

----------

